
MazeBattles.com: Race against your friends to solve generated mazes (Node.js) - ferarri488
https://github.com/HenryDavidZhu/MazeBattles.com
======
gus_massa
Did you write this?

I want to use arrows instead of ASDW.

Put a link to the online version in the readme.

Add a random match option, so you get paired with an stranger if you can't
find a friend now. (and perhaps a bot)

It would be nice to see the race after it has been finished, to see both
players moving.

Looking at the maze generation gives some cues about how to solve the maze.

You have a typo in
[https://github.com/HenryDavidZhu/MazeBattles.com/blob/11dd8e...](https://github.com/HenryDavidZhu/MazeBattles.com/blob/11dd8ef74f9733d3d68894f3f776f35ed13ad29c/public/js/game.js#L952)

~~~
ferarri488
Yes, I am the developer. Thank you for your feedback!

